# How to copy a graph from Power BI Desktop to Power Point?



## gazpage (Jul 20, 2017)

Title says it all. I know all the reasons why I shouldn't want to do it this way, but I have to.

thanks!


----------



## Matt Allington (Jul 20, 2017)

If it's published to the cloud, use "export to PowerPoint". Otherwise use a screen shot.


----------

